# kaylynn and mos with santa



## moswen (Dec 21, 2010)

here is a picture of kaylynn and moswen with santa claus. the only reason she even sat close to santa this year is because santa was asking questions about mos, and he couldn't hear kaylynn's answers so she had to scoot closer so he could hear her. then i convinced her to sit on the box NEXT to santa, not ON santa, then i told her if she smiled for a picture i'd get her ice cream. the photographer was good cause she got the picture at the EXACTLY perfect moment... and you better believe kaylynn wasn't going to smile again! santa's scary!!


----------



## Isa (Dec 21, 2010)

Awww what a cute picture! Kaylynn looks like princess, she is beautiful


----------



## terryo (Dec 21, 2010)

Your little girl is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Candy (Dec 21, 2010)

That picture is just priceless. What a beautiful little girl you have and I love that dress with the sweater and those shoes that she's wearing. The tortoise is adorable too. That's a very good looking Santa.


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 21, 2010)

Super cute picture! Your daughter is adorable!!!


----------



## Tom (Dec 21, 2010)

Mos is a therapy tortoise! Helping children over come their fears.


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 21, 2010)

MO'..... cute as a button little tyke ya got there ...." what a smile" ....
and yes .. Santa does look a little creepy ...is that a 1/2 pint of Vodka in his hat ? ... Its square half way up -

Merry Xmas 
JD~


----------

